# almost ready



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 11, 2012)

im headin to home depo to get the rest of my building supplies for almikas enclosure i will post pics soon


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 11, 2012)

just gatta calk and paint here it is folks





















































































































In total the hole encloosure is 8*4*2


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 12, 2012)

just gatta do some adjustments on the door too


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 12, 2012)

looking good! I made a similar style enclosure a few years ago. I realized pretty quickly that I had way too many air vents and it was impossible to maintain the proper humidity levels. Are the 4 vents on the sides actually vents or are they going to be plexi or glass just for viewing? I ended up putting glass on the front and sides just leaving the two vents on top. Just wish I had done it originally and not after the fact.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 12, 2012)

there vents i was wondering that too but i can just do wat u did if i cant keep the humidity up thank u


----------



## james.w (Mar 12, 2012)

You are going to have a heck of a time keeping humidity up in there with all the ventilation. Are you putting the lights on the inside or outside?


----------



## Maro1 (Mar 12, 2012)

j.sawyer48

Just make those vents closeable. There are times when I like to open it all up to air it out so those will work well.

Maro1


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 12, 2012)

What are you going to use to seal the inside with? Just curious. I like the design A lot. An easy fix to close the vents is just make shutters with a latch on the outside, then you can open / close them to regulate humidity.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 13, 2012)

yea thats wat i was thinking its a easy fix and i used silicone calking and im painting it with kilz latex paint

ooo and james the lights will be outside


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 13, 2012)

very nice good luck


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 14, 2012)

is hemlock a good sub for cypress mulch?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 14, 2012)

just didnt know if u could use hemlock ?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 16, 2012)

here it is folks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqbmGMK0bKw&feature=g-upl&context=G212124eAUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Compnerd7 (Mar 16, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> here it is folks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqbmGMK0bKw&feature=g-upl&context=G212124eAUAAAAAAAAAA



Nice, very nice... I like the built in hide design with the heat light on top... I'm going to steal that idea and implement it into my cage if you don't mind 

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 17, 2012)

hemlock I couldn't find cypress anywere. And you can steal my idean no prooblem


----------



## AP27 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice, the only one problem I see with this design is that it won't allow for any burrowing once she gets bigger. But maybe she will be content enough with the hide.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 18, 2012)

she barly ever burrows shes always in the her hide. the only time she ever burrows is when i clean her cage and put new substrate in. Also off of subject shes been alil skittish to me sense i put her in there. do u think it could be shes just getting used to the new cage?


----------

